# Malogro



## *LiZ*

Hola 

¿Me ayudarían a traducir este texto, porfa vor?

"¿De qué sirve al ingenio el producir muchos partos, si a la multitud se sigue el malogro de abortarlos?"

Mi intento:

"What good is the ingenuity to produce many births, if the crowd is still the failure to abort?"

Gracias


----------



## Lis48

This is interesting and I wonder if we could encourage other answers as I think my answer could be improved on.
I think it is something like:
_What´s the point of having the ingenuity to produce a lot of births, when a great deal of them get wasted by abortion?_


----------



## turi

Lis48 said:


> This is interesting and I wonder if we could encourage other answers.
> I think it is something like:
> _What´s the point of having the ingenuity to produce a lot of births, when a great deal of them finish up by being aborted?_



I like your translation, Lis! 

También: "... end up in abortions".

Saludos, t.


----------



## Lis48

Turissa...I changed the "ended up by being aborted" to "get wasted by abortion" because I wanted to emphasise _malogro_. Am I wrong?


----------



## aztlaniano

No se puede traducir "multitude" por "crowd" aquí. Mejor "a vast number of them" or "an enormous amount of them", o algo por el estilo (veo que Lis pone "a great deal of them", que me parece bien).
Por cierto, el texto en español tendría más sentido si fuera "fecundaciones" o "embarazos" o "concepciones" en lugar de "partos". Los partos no se abortan. 
Entonces, "What's the use of being able to create many pregnancies if an enormous number of them do not make it to term because they are aborted?


----------



## turi

Lis48 said:


> Turissa...I changed the "ended up by being aborted" to "get wasted by abortion" because I wanted to emphasise _malogro_. Am I wrong?



It's not a bad idea, but I think aztlaniano's version makes more sense in that, as he says, births cannot be aborted".

Saludos, t.


----------



## maidinbedlam

Me parece que esto va en sentido figurado. Es el "ingenio" el que produce "partos", es decir, "alumbra ideas". Pero no le sirve de nada porque después todas sufren la desgracia de ser frustradas.


----------



## Moritzchen

Esta parte entiendo:


*LiZ* said:


> ..."¿De qué sirve al ingenio el producir muchos partos,...


 
A esta parte no le encuentro sentido



*LiZ* said:


> ... si a la multitud se sigue el malogro de abortarlos?"...


Alguien me la puede explicar?


----------



## *LiZ*

Moritzchen said:


> Esta parte entiendo:
> 
> 
> A esta parte no le encuentro sentido
> 
> 
> Alguien me la puede explicar?



La frase quiere decir que de nada sirve producir tantas cosas ingeniosas si la gente no las toma en cuenta.


----------



## *LiZ*

Muchas gracias por todas sus aportaciones


----------



## Moritzchen

No la entiendo gramaticalmente: "si a la multitud _se sigue_ (?) el malogro..."
Tal vez si fuera "le", o "si la multitud sigue...". Explícame mejor la secuencia de palabras y no el sentido. Para eso me las arreglo solito.


----------



## *LiZ*

Tal vez también puediera quedar el "le"...."a la multitud le sigue", o tal vez si nada: "A la multitud sigue el malogro..."


----------



## Lis48

It´s a poem.
http://heron5.tripod.com/anto/finjamos.htm


----------



## maidinbedlam

*LIZ* tenía que habernos avisado de que es Sor Juana Inés de la Cruz, siglo XVII 
Estos versos son sólo un ejemplo del barroquismo de todo el poema.


----------



## *LiZ*

"Finjamos que soy Feliz" se llama, de Juana de Asbaje


----------



## *LiZ*

Con todas sus aportaciones hice este otro intento :   _ _
  "What is the use of having the ingenuity to produce a lot of births, when an enormous amount of people get wasted them by abortion?"


¿Qué les parece?


----------



## Justham

An attempt:

*How is ingenuity served by producing multiple births, if the majority of them end up wasted by thier miscarriage.*


----------



## *LiZ*

Es que creo que enfatizar que la gente aborta el ingenio, es importante.


----------



## Justham

...un aborto puede ser espontáneo o voluntario...  Sugerí miscarriage porque tiene la idea doble de algo que se usa mal, con fines incorrectas, como _miscarriage of justice_".  Pero, ¡bué...!


----------



## *LiZ*

Si, gracias ;sólo me gustaría que estuviera más apegado al significado del texto, por eso hice el intento pasado. ¿Crees que es correcto?


----------



## Justham

Bueno, mirándolo bien, "el producir muchos partos" es el sustantivo, "el ingenio" es complmento indirecto.  De modo que no se trata de tener el ingenio de producir partos, sino es pregunta : "¿De qué _(le)_ sirve *al* ingenio...?"  Por eso le puse "*How is ingenuity served by producing multiple births...*"; es el ingenio mismo que alumbra.  Asimismo, no son personas los que se abortan, sino los frutos del ingenio.  Ya expliqué porqué a mí me gusta más _aborto=miscarriage _(aparte de que también para mí comunica más el sentido que diste antes de algo más pasivo "...la gente no las toma en cuenta")_, _pero si te parece mejor _aborto=abortion _(un acto de volición, más bien que de "no tomar en cuenta"), también va.


----------



## *LiZ*

Sí, exacto los frutos de ingenio son los que se abortan por la "multitud"


----------



## Bandama

*LiZ* said:


> Hola
> 
> ¿Me ayudarían a traducir este texto, porfa vor?
> 
> "¿De qué sirve al ingenio el producir muchos partos, si a la multitud se sigue el malogro de abortarlos?"
> 
> Mi intento:
> 
> "What good is the ingenuity to produce many births, if the crowd is still the failure to abort?"
> 
> Gracias




Creo que la traducción va por otros derroteros bien diferentes a lo que se ha estado intentando hasta ahora. Lo que quiere decir la frase es algo así como:

"What's the point of using our intellect to produce so many ideas if we keep spoiling/wasting them (with useless arguments)".


Por lo tanto, algunas alternativas para mantener ese juego entre la abundancia y la fecundidad, podrían ser algo así como:

_What's the use of reason's fecundity if its many fruits are picked before they ripe._

_What's the use of knowledge being so prolific if its many children are killed before their birth._ 
 

Saludos


----------



## *LiZ*

¿Qué te parece este otro intento para no perder la analogía que se quiere dar con parto y aborto?
"What is the use of ingenuity to produce many births if an enormous amount of people keep wasting them by abortion?"


----------



## Justham

*LiZ* said:


> Sí, exacto los frutos de ingenio son los que se abortan por la "multitud"


 
A mí me parecía que lo de "multitud" se refiría a los muchos partos, com es también complemento, no otro sujeto.  Pero ¿qué sé yo?


----------



## *LiZ*

=S Sí, pordría ser. ¿O será que Juana de Asbaje quiso escribirlo en los dos sentidos? =S


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, I don't think it's referring to literal people or births. It's figurative.
I don't think abortion was really that common in Sor Juana's lifetime (1648-1695).


----------



## *LiZ*

So, Is this not appropriate?:
"What is the use of ingenuity to produce many births if an enormous amount of people keep wasting them by abortion?"


----------



## k-in-sc

*LiZ* said:


> So, Is this not appropriate?:
> "What is the use of ingenuity to produce many births if an enormous amount of people keep wasting them by abortion?"


No, not at all. Too literal. Sorry!

A published translation:
"... And of what use is genius
'With all its work of might
If are its toils rewarded
With failure and despite ..."

As I said before, abortion was not that common in the 17th century. Are you confusing it with miscarriage?


----------



## *LiZ*

Aaaaaahhh me parece perfecto  muchas gracias,  ver si alguien más quiere dar su opinión. ¡¡¡Gracias!!!


----------



## k-in-sc

That translation is very old-fashioned-sounding. I don't think the poem would be translated like that today, but at least you can get an idea from it. You need a figurative translation, not a literal one.


----------



## *LiZ*

Yes, thanks. Is really that old-fashioned-sounding?


----------



## k-in-sc

*LiZ* said:


> Yes, thanks. Is *it *really that old-fashioned-sounding?


Yes.


----------



## *LiZ*

Ok, thank you.


----------



## k-in-sc

If it doesn't have to rhyme, I suggest something like "(And) what use is the fecundity of genius, if its offspring die in infancy?"


----------



## aztlaniano

k-in-sc said:


> "(And) what use is the fecundity of genius, if its offspring die in infancy?"


¡Cuánto nos vale este asno!




maidinbedlam said:


> *LIZ* tenía que habernos avisado de que es Sor Juana Inés de la Cruz, siglo XVII
> Estos versos son sólo un ejemplo del barroquismo de todo el poema.


¡Gracias, maid! Pensaba que tendría algo que ver con la fertilización 'in vitro', je je.


----------



## Lis48

As she wrote it in the 17th century in Mexico when the birth-rate was high but many pregnancies miscarried
I suggest:
_When so few pregnancies reach full-term, what is the point of being able to conceive so easily?_


----------



## k-in-sc

aztlaniano said:


> ¡Cuánto nos vale este asno!


"Asno" yourself  
I realized I didn't include "multitud" in my previous translation.
"(And) what use is the fecundity of genius, if the best part of its offspring are stillborn?" 
As somebody already pointed out, if a child is already born, it can't be aborted/miscarried.
Also, this stanza is about genius/ingenuity, not human reproduction.


----------



## *LiZ*

"if the best part of its offspring ARE stillborn? 
or "IS"?


----------



## k-in-sc

"Are," because they are stillborn individually, one by one.


----------



## *LiZ*




----------

